# Festool Rap 150 mini review.



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Well you may know but i treated my self to a new rotary as below

My New Festool Rap 150 DW Thread










Things have been a little hectic of late and i hadnt had a chance to get going with it until this weekend.

Scott @ Beau Technique popped by as he had a job locally so we thought it would be rude not to pop the machines cherry.

Heres the little lovely.



















The machine is lovely a light I was using my G220 the night before and thats light but the 150 is well balanced too.

Festool 150 v Makita 9227CB (i think)



















We compared Scotts Makita and the weight difference is crazy, Makita is similar to my sim-180 not bad but im affraid once youve held the 150 it just feels too heavy.

We both tested the machine on the freelanders bonnet and found it easy to use and i was worried about comments of it being too light, well controlling it was much easier due to less weight even on a flat pannel, using it on vertical panels would be imo better just because of supporting it.

Finished Bonnet, after 2 sets I used 1 with 3m Ultra Fine on a blue pad. Then Menzerna FF 85RD on a 3m Black pad. Scott Scholl concepts S17 on a 3m blue pad then Menzerna 85RD on a 3m Black pad.

To be honest the only reason we did a 2nd set was the sun came out and we noticed some slight holograms we was having fun so though why not...














































This sun set looked so much better than my photo lol.....










Anyway I really like this machine, since ordering and buying it i had huge doubts in my mind as to buying it.... Did i need it.... NOPE did i lust after it YES. Will it be the least used 150 around MAYBE.

If nothing else for me its given me a kick start to getting on with some correction again.

Thanks for reading, and for Scott for spending a good 4 hours around mine having a chat and sharing stores.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice little review. No worries about the time spent. It was nice to have a test play with teh Festool and sup some quality coffee:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice little read, cheers...I collect my '150 on Thursday - replacing a Makita which died!:thumb:

How much longer is the power cable on the 150 by the way?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice review mate, super jealous!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Chris_VRS said:


> Nice little read, cheers...I collect my '150 on Thursday - replacing a Makita which died!:thumb:
> 
> How much longer is the power cable on the 150 by the way?


Compared to the Makita, yards longer.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I love mine:thumb:

with the exception of a couple of issues....

1. The cable is too fussy, it not only wraps around itself but is that sticky its an out with the plug and unravel scenario....

2. And on the subject of the plug....if its a nats knackero protruding from the socket the machine wont work, and i am talking mm's....

Other than those 2 it a cool old machine....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cable must be new as this one is like a superflex one stays flat easy but can be rolled up too.

Need something else to polish now...... lol


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Nice little review. No worries about the time spent. It was nice to have a test play with teh Festool and sup some quality coffee:thumb:


How did you find the festool compare with the likes of the makita and the milwaukee scott.

cheers

daniel


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Could you compare the noise of both?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Daniel1991 said:


> How did you find the festool compare with the likes of the makita and the milwaukee scott.
> 
> cheers
> 
> daniel


Hard to judge with only taking a quick test drive. Ive got so used to the Makita now. Im sure if using it for a while, it would be a breeze to use.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I do like the Festool, and compared to the Makita it's sooo light; I have a Makita but tried the Shinex on Dave and Gordons training day and just loved the control of it.
I'm like you in that if I got one it would hardly be working every day for 8 straight but you know what, who cares; for the time you use it, it will be a nice experience and that is what it's about for us hobbyists IMO.

Damn I want one........:wall:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

MilesBetter said:


> Nice :thumb:


Go on Steve, treat yourself you know you want to:lol:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

alxg said:


> I do like the Festool, and compared to the Makita it's sooo light; I have a Makita but tried the Shinex on Dave and Gordons training day and just loved the control of it.
> I'm like you in that if I got one it would hardly be working every day for 8 straight but you know what, who cares; for the time you use it, it will be a nice experience and that is what it's about for us hobbyists IMO.
> 
> Damn I want one........:wall:


I used the same Shinex on Dave and Gordon's course too and preferred it over my Kestrel SIM180.


----------

